# Getting unwanted Faxes to Phone line - how to stop ?



## Manwithdog (15 Jul 2008)

I get 3 - 7 Fax messages every day to my land line.

As I don't have a Fax line, I can't check my fax to see who is bombarding me with these unwanted calls - does anyone know of a body that I can complain to or report to in order to have these nuisance calls stopped ?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jul 2008)

You mean fax machines are dialing your landline phone number and beeping down the phone at you? Perhaps your service provider, ComReg (best of luck!) or [broken link removed] can help/advise?


----------



## SunshineSupe (15 Jul 2008)

I'd say the quickest way to find out who is calling you from a fax machine is to

a) check the caller ID on your phone if you have it and fax them back (from a fax machine) a message to say stop calling your voice phone; or

b) if you have 3-way calling capability, as soon you detect the fax tone, forward/conference in the incoming fax call to a fax machine and then do the same as (a).

This has happened to me on a one or two occasions, and (b) has worked for me.  Usually, it's just a case of a mistake....


----------



## joer (28 Jul 2008)

It seems that some company incorrectly programmed your number to receive faxes. It should not take them too long to realise their mistake.It should stop in a day or two.


----------



## z103 (28 Jul 2008)

If you are quick enough, or know what time of day the fax normally happens, connect your PC to the telephone line and use fax software to receive the fax.

This same problem happened to me in the past. Your number is probably on some auto-dialler list. Very annoying if it happens at 3 or 4 in the morning.


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Jul 2008)

leghorn said:


> If you are quick enough, or know what time of day the fax normally happens, connect your PC to the telephone line and use fax software to receive the fax.
> 
> This same problem happened to me in the past. Your number is probably on some auto-dialler list. Very annoying if it happens at 3 or 4 in the morning.


 
Thats a great idea. We've had same thing on and off for a couple of years, but never thought of doing that.


----------



## Technologist (29 Jul 2008)

We used to get a bunch of these because a UK bank with Irish customers was publishing a fax number without the international and UK prefixes and the Irish customers were sending to us instead. They were sending quite sensitive credit card applications.

I phoned the UK bank and got through to in customer services, who couldn't handle the problem because it just wasn't in their script.

So, I changed our receiver id (which appears on the sender's fax receipt) to 'Revenue Commissioners'.

Problem solved.


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Jul 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Chuckles (29 Jul 2008)

Had this same thing happening before...often had to take the phone off the hook at night because of it. One day, after an hour and a half of this happening, I rang eircom customer service who put me through to their "nuisance calls" section... once through to there, I asked them for the number of the company that was faxing my landline (it was a blocked number!) but, they said they could not give out that information however, they said that they would contact the company and notify them of their error... Hasn't happened since!


----------

